# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  مسابقة لشركة سيارات عالمية

## lara.z

[align=center]شركة سيارات  معروفة  تنشأ مسابقة لتعلن عن نوع سيارة جديد ستنزل في الأسواق قريبا جدا. ! تبدأ المسابقة خلال أيام 


لمعرفة تفاصيل أكثر وشروط المشاركة عليك أن تذهب إلى الصفحة الرسمية للمسابقة  http://www.facebook.com/besurprised2011 وتنضم إليها بالضغط على Like  حتى تكون مشترك


 و تتمكن من المشاركة بالمسابقة عندما يتم الإعلان عنها!


يجب  عليك مشاهدة ثلاث فيديوهات على اليوتيوب www.youtube.com/besurprised2011   لتتمكن من التعرف  على نوع السيارة .


روابط الفيديوهات مباشرة : 












[/align]

----------

